# Kopete kaputt nach Rückkehr zu KDE 4.4.5

## l3u

Hi :-)

Ich hab mal KDE 4.6.0 angetestet. Da auf Anhieb ein paar Sachen nicht richtig funktioniert haben, habe ich mich entschlossen, ein Downgrade zurück zu KDE 4.4.5 zu machen. bereits nach zwei Tagen hab ich das sogar geschafft … und KDE 4.4.5 läuft wieder. Seither habe ich ein Problem:

Mit Kopete mit ICQ online gehen funktioniert. Wenn ich aber mit Jabber online gehen will, dann bekomme ich einen Segfault und folgenen Backtrace (Kopete mit USE="debug" gebaut):

 *Quote:*   

> Application: Kopete (kopete), signal: Segmentation fault
> 
> [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f22b5877760 (LWP 26951))]
> 
> Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f22a57a1710 (LWP 26960)):
> ...

 

Ich habe schon alles neu gemerged, Kopete, alle Anhängigkeiten, kdelibs, sogar Qt … Konfigurationsdateien aus einem Backup zurückgespielt, leere Configs versucht … nichts hilft, immer der selbe Crash. Vor dem Up- und Downgrade hat alles wunderbar funktioniert … hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?!

----------

## boris64

Ich glaube, die einzigen Leute, die dir da kompetent helfen können, sind 

die KDE-Entwickler. Erstell am besten einen Bug-Report (-> https://bugs.kde.org/)

----------

## franzf

Der eigentliche SegFault geschieht ja im openssl-qca-plugin.

Hast du schonmal die ganzen app-crypt/qca*-Sachen neuninstalliert?

Hattest du evtl. zusammen mit dem kde-update ein openssl-Update?

----------

## l3u

qca* hab ich auch neu installiert. Hat nichts gebracht … an openssl sollte das Up- und Downgraden nichts verändert haben, es gibt ja nur 0.9.8q und 1.0.0c als stabile Versionen und ich hab (wie ich meine nach wie vor) 1.0.0c installiert.

----------

